

Native uTorrent app for Android released - irunbackwards
http://blog.utorrent.com/2012/09/04/its-here-announcing-the-native-%C2%B5torrent-application-for-android/

======
dictvm_
The app doesn't adhere to any of Google's design-guidelines. ICS has been out
for almost a year. Why would anyone in their right mind release an application
that looks and feels as though we were still in 2011?

------
sixcorners
What's the difference between this and the bittorrent app?

